# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  کلاس آموزشی F#‎

## nima_as

آیا تو تهران آموزشگاهی هستش دوره F#‎ گذاشته باشه؟

----------

